# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Χρύσα [Chrysa]

## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο αμφίπλωρο που ξεκίνησε ήδη να κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα (παράλληλα με το _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ αλλά και με το _ΩΡΙΩΝ_ που δεν έχει ακόμα ολοκληρωθεί), θα ονομάζεται _ΧΡΥΣΑ_, θα έχει διαστάσεις _85m x 17m_, ναυπηγό του την κ. Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη, και με πλοιοκτήτες τους κ.κ. Κανακάκη, Φαρμακώρη και Ατσαλάκη.

Τα πρώτα τμήματα του σκάφους _τα είχαμε δει να κατασκευάζονται_ στο ναυπηγείο πριν μία εβδομάδα (22/1ου), είχαμε όμως πιστέψει ότι ανήκουν στο ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ, και γι αυτό είχαμε παραθέσει την συγκεκριμμένη φωτό στο θέμα του. Σήμερα όμως που ρωτήσαμε τον κ. Ατσαλάκη (πιό πολύ αστειευόμενοι, μιας και το ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ είναι ακόμα στην αρχή του) ποιά θα είναι η ....επόμενη κατασκευή πλοίου, μας έδειξε τα δύο ήδη κατασκευασμένα τμήματα του σκάφους, και μας μίλησε για το _ΧΡΥΣΑ_.

IMG_0025.jpg__IMG_0027.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 30/01/2016_

Όπως μας είπε ακόμα, ευελπιστεί ότι το στήσιμο των τμημάτων του νέου αμφίπλωρου, θα ξεκινήσει στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου πίσω από το ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ, γύρω στα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου με αρχές Μαρτίου. Τέλος, να σημειώσουμε ότι το _ΧΡΥΣΑ_ προορίζεται για να δουλέψει στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας. Καλή αρχή, καλή συνέχεια και καλή αποπεράτωση σε ναυπηγό, κατασκευαστές, πλοιοκτήτες !!!!!

----------


## leo85

Καλό ξεκίνημα στο νεότερο αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## manolisfissas

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στο το πλοίο αλλά και στους πλοιοκτήτες του, να έχει καλό ξεκίνημά και καλές θάλασσες. :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι που παρά τις αντίξοες συνθήκες που περνάμε σαν Λαός, η ζωή στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Σαλαμίνας και του Περάματος έχει αναζωογονηθεί αρκετά, προσφέροντας εργασία σε αρκετούς τεχνίτες και πολλές εταιρίες. 
Σίγουρα θα δούμε ένα ωραίο και καλοδουλεμένο σκάφος, αφού ναυπηγός και κατασκευαστής τους γνωρίζουμε από παλαιά και έχουν αποδείξει την αξία τους.
Εύχομαι σε όλους τους συντελεστές καλή συνέχεια και βέβαια την όλη διαδικασία .....θα την παρακολουθήσουμε από κοντά, με συνεχείς φωτογραφήσεις, σχόλια και δηλώσεις από ναυπηγό, κατασκευαστή και πλοιοκτήτες, όπως άλλωστε κάνουμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-02-30-01-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δέκα μόνο ημέρες μετά το άνοιγμα του παρόντος θέματος και την πρωτο-φωτό-παρουσίαση του _ΧΡΥΣΑ_, με τις ετήσιες τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης μαθαίνουμε και τον αριθμό νηολόγησης του πλοίου, _Πειραιά 12285_. Το ότι προορίζεται για την γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας μας ήταν βέβαια ήδη γνωστό.

Να σημειώσουμε βέβαια εδώ, ότι στις ετήσιες τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης, δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ....το ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του, ούτε βέβαια το ότι θα κατασκευάζεται .....παράλληλα με άλλο αμφίπλωρο. Αυτά είναι στοιχεία που κανείς μπορεί να τα μάθει (και να τα .....μεταφέρει αλλού) μόνο από το _nautilia.gr_ !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού μόνο το Nautilia.gr παράγει τις ειδήσεις. Όλοι οι ....υπόλοιποι απλά μας διαβάζουν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την εξέλιξη εργασιών στο _ΧΡΥΣΑ_, από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0148.jpg__IMG_0150.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/02/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως μας έχει μάθει το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, οι κατασκευές στο Χρύσα προχωρούν παράλληλα με το Πάραλος.
Επειδή όμως στο Nautilia.gr έχουμε μάθει να μιλάμε και να παρουσιάζουμε τα πράγματα.....να και οι αποδείξεις.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-04-01-03-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-05-01-03-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-06-01-03-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-07-01-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρύσα προχωρά με γοργούς ρυθμούς και οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι σύντομα θα αρχίσει να στήνεται πίσω από το Πάραλος. Κοιτάξτε πόσα κομμάτια είναι έτοιμα και περιμένουν.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-08-31-03-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-09-31-03-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-10-31-03-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-11-31-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Χρύσα προχωρά με γοργούς ρυθμούς και οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι σύντομα θα αρχίσει να στήνεται πίσω από το Πάραλος.


Και πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει τρις......... πράγματι το _ΧΡΥΣΑ_ ξεκίνησε να στήνεται πίσω από το _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. Πάμε λοιπόν να το δούμε για πρώτη φορά σαν "καράβι" έστω και σε .....εμβρυική κατάσταση, σε σημερινές φωτό τραβηγμένες όλες πάνω από το _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_, του οποίου το γκαράζ διακρίνεται σε πρώτο πλάνο στις δύο τελευταίες.

IMG_0145.jpg__IMG_0105.jpg__IMG_0039.jpg__IMG_0108.jpg__IMG_0101.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 09/04/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Η προσθήκη των έτοιμων κομματιών και οι κολλήσεις όπως βλέπουμε προχωρούν στο full στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-14-14-04-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-15-14-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευτυχώς που μας διαβάζουν και ξέρουν που να πάνε να τραβήξουν φωτο και τι να ....γράψουν, αλλά και αυτό ....λάθος το κάνουν. Το Χρύσα κατασκευάζεται ..... ΠΙΣΩ από το Πάραλος και ΌΧΙ ....μπροστά του. :Fat:  
Αλλά άμα δεν έχεις μπει ποτέ σου σε ....ναυπηγείο......μπερδεύεις ...το μπροστά με το πίσω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος εργασιών στο _ΧΡΥΣΑ_, στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη του Περάματος.

IMG_0344.jpg__IMG_0366.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/05/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και το βάρος έχει δοθεί στο Πάραλος και το Χρύσα ...προχωρά. Εδώ βλέπουμε τα δύο κομμάτια που κατασκευάζονται επάνω του και θα αποτελέσουν τα πλαϊνά του γκαράζ και το πάτωμα του Bar. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-16-06-06-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-17-06-06-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως τα είπε ο Παντελής. Λογικά το βάρος του ναυπηγείου έχει δοθεί στο ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ (η παρακάτω φωτό έχει τραβηχτεί από το ντεκ της γέφυρας του) αλλά και το _ΧΡΥΣΑ_ προχώρησε αρκετά αφού όπως βλέπουμε έχει κλείσει ο χώρος του γκαράζ παράλληλα βέβαια με την βάση στο ντεκ του σαλονιού. Ο ελεύθερος χώρος του ναυπηγείου πιά είναι λιγοστός, και όπως παρατηρούμε μέσα στο γκαράζ του _ΧΡΥΣΑ_ κατασκευάζεται ο ένας εκ των καταπελτών του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ.

IMG_0363.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/07/2016  _

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την σημερινή καθέλκυση του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, θα μπορούμε πλέον να βλέπουμε καλύτερα και το _ΧΡΥΣΑ_, στο οποίο ήδη έχει αρχίσει το "κτίσιμο" στο ντεκ του σαλονιού. 

IMG_0225.jpg
_Πέραμα - 23/07/2016_

----------


## gkb

ΑΝΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ

----------


## manolisfissas

Πρόοδος εργασιών στο πλοίο.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-30-8-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ορίστε και μία σημερινή του _ΧΡΥΣΑ_ ......μακρινότατη, από την Κυνόσουρα τραβηγμένη, και με το ΩΡΙΩΝ δεμένο μπροστά στο ναυπηγείο.

IMG_0320.jpg
_Πέραμα - 03/09/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρύσα προχωρά με γοργούς ρυθμούς. Τα μαγαζιά από την πλευρά της θάλασσας ετοιμάζονται (φωτο 1), δίπλα ετοιμάζονται ο χώρος του μηχανοστασίου (φωτο 2) και η πλώρη της επάνω πλευράς (φωτο 3).Ενώ όπως βλέπουμε στην τελευταία φωτο το βάζο ήδη έχει μπει από κάτω, ώστε όταν κολληθούν τα μαγαζιά να κατέβει προς τη θάλασσα και να συνεχιστούν οι εργασίες για την ολοκλήρωση του, ενώ από πίσω θα ξεκινήσει το μονόπλωρο Μ........3 (Γιώργο σου έδωσα την πάσα). :Watermelon:  

ΧΡΥΣΑ-19-01-10-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-20-01-10-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-21-01-10-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-25-01-10-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΧΡΥΣΑ_ την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε κατέβηκε κοντά στην θάλασσα (να θυμίσουμε ότι είχε ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται "ψηλά" στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, μιας και μπροστά του προηγείτο η κατασκευή του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ), διανύοντας μία αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε στην προ μίας εβδομάδας φωτό,

IMG_0276.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 01/10/2016
_
και συγκρίνοντας την βέβαια με τις νέες σημερινές.

IMG_0384.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 08/10/2016
_
Και ενώ η πλευρά προς την μεριά της θάλασσας όπως βλέπουμε έχει προχωρήσει πολύ, η άλλη του πλευρά που βρισκόταν σχεδόν κολλημένη -λόγω έλλειψης χώρου- στα γραφεία του ναυπηγείου, θέλει ακόμα περισσότερη δουλειά.

IMG_0400.jpg__IMG_0398.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 08/10/2016
_
Να δούμε τέλος και το "άλμπουρο" του αμφίπλωρου, το πάνω και το κάτω μέρος του.

IMG_0411.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ένα βίντεο που ανέβασε το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη από το κατέβασμα του Χρύσα προς την θάλασσα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το κομμάτι της πλώρης είναι έτοιμο, τα μαγαζιά ετοιμάζονται, το τμήμα του μηχανοστασίου προχωρά, ενώ το άλμπουρο έχει ετοιμαστεί και περιμένει να πάει στη θέση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους. 

ΧΡΥΣΑ-31-14-10-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-32-14-10-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-33-14-10-2016.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-36-14-10-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πλώρες, ακρόπλωρα, μαγαζιά, ελικοπηδάλια, όλα στην θέση τους και από τις δύο πλευρές πλέον του πλοίου, ενώ στο έδαφος κατασκευάζονται οι καταπέλτες. Οι σημερινές πληροφορίες κάνουν λόγο για συγκεκριμμένη προγραμματισμένη ημέρα καθέλκυσης, λίιιιιιιιιιιιγο μετά .......την επίσκεψη του πλανητάρχη και την επέτειο του πολυτεχνείου !!!!!. Να δούμε αν θα τηρηθούν τα χρονοδιαγράμματα.

IMG_0042.jpg__IMG_0024.jpg__IMG_0032.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 29/10/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα _Π_ των ...πλωρών (!!!) κατασκευάζονται στο έδαφος μαζί με τους καταπέλτες,

IMG_0017.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/11/2016_

και το όνομα "κολλήθηκε" πάνω στο πλοίο, το οποίο σήμερα πλενόταν απ' άκρη σ' άκρη προφανώς για να ξεκινήσουν τα βαψίματα. Πλησιάζουμε γαρ στις μέρες της καθέλκυσης !!!

IMG_0007.jpg__IMG_0008.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/11/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΘΕΜΑ 38*
ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΧΡΥΣΑ»* ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ-ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΑΠΟ 01-02-2017 ΕΩΣ 31-10-2017

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας πάμε και μια βόλτα μέχρι το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα για να δούμε την καθέλκυση του _ΧΡΥΣΑ_.

01.jpg__02.jpg__03.jpg__04.jpg__05.jpg

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι για το πλήρωμα του, και καλότυχο για τους πλοιοκτήτες του !!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Ένα μικρού μήκους βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου.
Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι.!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και βίντεο και σας ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Καθέλκυση του ΕΓ-ΟΓ Χρύσα στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη με ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη τραβηγμένη πάνω από το "Σαμαριά". Ευχαριστούμε το Cpt. Παύλο Μαυριγιαννάκη που μας επέτρεψε τη λήψη του video. Καλά τελειώματα και καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο σε σημερινή φωτό στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη όπου συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες αποπεράτωσης του, καθώς και μία ακόμα με την "σφραγίδα" του ναυπηγείου στον καταπέλτη του.

IMG_0313.jpg__IMG_0279.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/01/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι στις 21/01/2017 θα βγει στη δουλειά. Για να δούμε θα επαληθευτούν?

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Χρύσα προχωρούν στο  full οι δουλειές. Ας δούμε και 2 φωτο από την γέφυρα του. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-60-26-01-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-61-266-01-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Έχει ακόμα αρκετή δουλειά βλέπω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ Λεωνίδα. Όπως το είδα χθες από μέσα, το αμφίπλωρο έχει πράγματι ακόμα αρκετή δουλειά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινή φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, τραβηγμένη πάνω από το ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ.

IMG_0664.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο αυτήν την στιγμή βρίσκεται απέξω από τα Περιστέρια.
Λογικά αυτό πρέπει να είναι το 1ο του δοκιμαστικό.
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς έκανε το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό και έπιασε μέχρι 11,7 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να παραθέσουμε και τον "αριθμό ταυτότητας' του πλοίου, _ΙΜΟ 9822839_, ενώ σύμφωνα με το equasis ανήκει στην ομώνυμη εταιρεία, CHRYSSA MARITIME CO, με έδρα φυσικά στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο full προχωράνε οι δουλειές στο Χρύσα και οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι γύρω στις 25/03 θα βγει στη δουλειά. Την τοποθέτηση και τροφοδοσία των πάνελ, των ψευδοροφών και άλλων υλικών έχει αναλάβει η εταιρεία ΕΛΒΙΚ ΑΕΒΕ. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα.
Εδώ φωτο από το σαλόνι και το deck κάτω από τη γέφυρα.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-65-15-03-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-66-15-03-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκληρώθηκε η κατασκευή του νέου αμφίπλωρου, και σήμερα κατέπλευσε για πρώτη φορά στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τετάρτη απόγευμα ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά η κοινοπραξία έδωσε στο νεότευκτο Χρύσα 2 μέρες ρεπό και ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια του Μ. Παρασκευή. Πάμε να δούμε το τεράστιο (για το μέγεθος του) σαλόνι, με κρυφό φωτισμό στα παράθυρα και κοιτάξτε τις διαφορές (ανδρικές με μπλε και γυναικείες με κόκκινο) των WC . Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες από τη γέφυρα και το μηχανοστάσιο.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-68-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-69-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-70-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-72-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-75-10-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε τη γέφυρα εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά και γενικές φωτο από το Χρύσα. Τα καπάκια που λείπουν στο κάτω μέρος από τα χειριστήρια θα έρθουν σήμερα.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-76-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-77-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-78-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-81-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-82-10-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το μηχανοστάσιο, έχει μείνει ....λίγη δουλειά αλλά έπεσε πολύ δουλειά στους εξωτερικούς χώρους, στο μηχανοστάσιο πατάνε λίγοι ...και εκλεκτοί.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-83-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-84-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-85-10-04-2017.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-86-10-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρύσα από χθές και για 5 μέρες περίπου στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη για μικροατέλειες που είχαν μείνει. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρύσα τελείωσε με τις εργασίες του στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη και αυτή την ώρα επιστρέφει στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρύσα σήμερα έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το _ΧΡΥΣΑ_ δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στη Σαλαμίνα. Από ότι έμαθα δεν βρίσκεται εκεί για εργασίες, αλλά εκτελώντας την ακινησία του από την γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0027.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/12/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Χρύσα σήμερα έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή.


Μετά την ακινησία του το πλοίο έφυγε σήμερα από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και πήγε στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρύσα τελείωσε με τα σημερινά του δρομολόγια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που θα βγει έξω για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια και καλές γιορτές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Χρύσα που είναι ακόμα επάνω στα βάζα, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγει από χθες για την συντήρηση του. Καλές Γιορτές.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-90-28-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Την Δευτέρα 07/01/2019 θα καθελκυστεί το Χρύσα και αν έχει έρθει ...λόγο καιρών, στη θέση του θα βγει το Άγιος Γεώργιος Αιδηψού.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Χρύσα την Δευτέρα που θα καθελκυστεί θα βγει απ' ευθείας σε 45 μέρες ακινησία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας βάλουμε και τα στοιχεία που λείπουν από το Χρύσα όπως ανέβηκαν στο portal του Nautilia

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To Χρύσα την Δευτέρα που θα καθελκυστεί θα βγει απ' ευθείας σε 45 μέρες ακινησία.


Για την οποία ακινησία βρίσκεται δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρύσα έφυγε σήμερα από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή που έκανε την ακινησία του και ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρύσα φωτογραφημένο στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή που ήταν πριν μερικές μέρες, πλαγιοδετημένο πάνω στο Θεοτόκος. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-93-14-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χρύσα πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στη θέση που ήταν το Ωρίων. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Χρύσα* σήμερα το μεσημέρι ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα και στη θέση του στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα πήγε το Αλέξανδρος Μ για την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-94-26-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Χρύσα* φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στο Καματερό μη έχοντας που αλλού να δέσει, πλαγιοδετημένο στο Ποσειδώνας. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-95-13-07-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Περίεργη επιλογή θέσης. Πάρα πολύ καιρό είχαμε να δούμε αμφίπλωρο δεμένο στο Καματερό, και δεν είναι να πεις ότι έγινε κάτι τώρα τελευταία (π.χ. αύξηση του αριθμού των αμφίπλωρων) που να το δικαιολογεί. Κάποιος άλλος λόγος θα υπάρχει που έδεσε εκεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Χρύσα* και το *Προκόπιος Μ* μόλις έχουν φτάσει εχθές στην ανατολική προβλήτα του Ρίου και το Χρύσα στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο από Αντίρριο σήμερα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΧΡΥΣΑ-99-30-08-2019.jpg ΧΡΥΣΑ-102-31-08-2019.jpg

----------


## gioros

Το Χρυσα στο Αντίρριο εχθές

----------


## dedaferries

Το ΧΡΥΣΑ ΉΡΘΕ ΕΧΘΕΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΛΙΚΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΣΠΑΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΡΙΟ

----------

